# PIN: In Memory...



## Greta

*...Of all the bunnies that crossed Rainbow Bridge in 2006:* :sad:


·apollos_last_stand24's Apollo 
· Ashley's Flopsy 
·bbgrl20's Zoe 
·blue buns' Blue Buns 
·bunnybear23's Mr. Bunny 
·bunnylover78642's Leo, Luke and Niki 
·BunnyLover's BlueBelle 
·Bunrab's Tangtang 
·Cheryl13's Baby 
·Cinnabunny's Beauty 
·Cirrustwi's Anissa, Basil, Cedric, D'ara, Delilah, Elvis, Lena, Saffy and Sage 
·cookie2006's Cookie 
·CountryGirl's Howie and Leo 
·Denise's Lolly 
·DevonG's Binky 
·FiverHazel's Fiver 
·flemish_breederrz's Vern 
·Gentle Giants' Courage and Nibbler 
·Gypsy's Tank 
·Hare comes Trouble's Hare comes Trouble
·Hollie's Duke Dandelion
·hotchocolatewithsmarties!!!!'s Clover Bun 
·Irishmist's Cleo and Pez 
·Johncdn's Willow 
·JuicyJuicee's Charlie 
·Just Jack's Cala and Phoebe 
·LagoLuver's Sweetie 
·Lissa's Iszy 
·LuvaBun's Perry 
·Martina's Lucas 
·Mielikki's Serenity 
·Mini Rex Girl's Enreaky 
·Minilops' Dodge 
·Mümmel's Amy 
·mummybunny's Munchkin 
·Mygrl2k3's Luv 
·Nadezhda's Oreo 
·princess_hansy's Spice 
·proxima centauri's Bowser and Marvin 
·Rabbit Hutch's Roxy 
·rabbit_whisperer's Kody Bear 
·RexRabbit's Lord Lopsley, Major Tom and Uncle Albert 
·Sarah's Benjamin 
·shye's Babygirl 
·Snuffles' BunBun
·Spring's Pepsi 
·Steph-jo-petlover's Flopsy 
·Tadpolephobic's Tabitha 
·tinfoilxtouch's Cinnamon 
·Tinysmom's Harlie 
·xbabiixangelx's Pucca
· Clobbersaurus' Puff



:bunnyangel:*Rest in Peace* :bunnyangel:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

:sad:There were so many names to put on this that I may have missed afew, my apologies if I did. I also ran out of spaces to put more names.Very sorry to those who have bunnies who did not make it on thisslideshow.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

So many beautiful bunnies...it just doesn't seemfair.:sad:Binkie freebunnies.:bunnyangel:


----------



## LuvaBun

:bigtears:Oh Laura and Greta, what a lovelything to do. Thank you so much! I still miss Perry so much, as I'm surewe all miss our babies. Thank you for remembering them with such awonderful tribute :hug2:

Jan


----------



## proxima centauri

thanks.


----------



## BunnyLover

Thank you Greta and Laura! That was verytouching and a nice way of honoring all the bunnies that have been lostthis past year. I still miss my BlueBelle so much.

Lissa


----------



## jordiwes

:tears2:

I can't watch the whole slideshow, I'm coming undone at work. My deepest condolences to everyone who lost a bunny this year.


----------



## Michaela

What a beautifultribute to all the bunnies who left us for Rainbow Bridge in the lastyear.

Binky free little ones:rainbow:


----------



## RexRabbit

What a beautiful tribute to our wonderful Rabbits

Janex


----------



## princess_hansy

I would like to thank you so much for includingmy spice, its a beutiful video and very touching.thank you a lot,iv'ee-mailed it to myself and will keep it forever.luv hannah xx


----------



## mummybunny

OMG - thank you so much for remembering my Munchkin and all the bunnies who had to go to Rainbow Bridge.

I cried so much watching the video - but it was beautiful. 

Much appreciated xx

mummybunny, daddybunny and Miffy


----------



## maherwoman

That was simply too beautiful forwords. What a wonderful thing to do for those that love theirbabies last year.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

I used thispicture for Luvabun's Perry.But I changed it abit.






Rainbows ink iris:


----------



## Johncdn

Thank You.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Pet_Bunny-THAT is absolutely beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :great:Great Job! 

I will be putting that pic on my home computer desktop in memory of my BunBun that I lost in Sept.


----------



## xbabiixangelx

aw! i luv it, wot song is it in the bg. i wasgonna keep pucca as ma pet after ma hamster coz i cant live without apet! lol. im thinking of guine pig now. i luvd pucca to bitstho, she died too young whihc is what makes me sad the most 



luv all the bunnies and RIP to them all. xoxo


----------



## tadpolephobic

Thank you so much for including my little girl.She meant the world to me and it's nice to know others will rememberher as well . . .
So many beautiful bunnies lost. 

Stephanie


----------



## NZminilops

Thanks so much Greta and MyBabyBunnies . I'mso touched that Dodge was included, and really happy to know she wasnoticed and liked on RO. She is the 3rd bunny I lost this year and itreally hit me hard.

I'm bawling my eyes out but mostly it is from happiness at seeing thatshe made an impact on RO, even if it was just in a small way. I know Iloved her the best I could and she will always be a special and totallyawesome rabbit.

Here is a picture showing her as a 6 week old in a pic from heroriginal owners and one I took of her snoozing standing up when she wasolder. She used to do this a lot then fall over and look around hopingno one saw her.

Bless all the bunnies at the bridge :rainbow::inlove:


----------



## Nadezhda

Thank you so much for this. I lostOreo, my baby for ten years, and even though it's almost been a year, Istill remember glancing around the room when on the computer, to findher sitting somewhere contentedly staring at me.

I haven't been very active on the forums since I had to give away my newest bunnies, Zorro and Fred, but I'm slowly healing.

This video was beautiful. Thank you so much for it.


----------



## Cinnabunny

Thank you for the memory. I am so glad I have found love in Cinnabunny. The death of Beauty was so shocking.

Thank you again for your time and energy in putting together something so touching.


----------



## peapoo_bunny

i had no idea so many beautiful bunnies went tothe rainbow bridge.... what a beautiful tribute to them all! Binky FreeBunnies!!:bigtears:



I always loved this song:

http://www.ferretcity.com/rainbow_bridge.htm


----------



## Pipp

*Snuffles wrote:*


> I will be putting that pic on my home computer desktop inmemory of my BunBun that I lost in Sept.



A w w w, Snuffles, I've added BunBun to the list. I guess youjoined after the fact. Sorry for your loss.:hug1

Please feel free to add BunBun's photo to this thread. 



ss


----------



## Pipp

I have to add Bunny George's little black bunny Howard (aka Wayne) tothis list.George wasn't an ROmember, hedoesn't have a home, much less a computer, butthey were anobsession of mine I'd dearly like to see acknowledged, I hopenobodyminds. 

Howard, I wish I could have found you sooner. :cry2



sas


----------



## Michaela

Aww, Sas, of course we don't mind you addingBunny George and poorHoward, I read their story when youposted it,I shed a few tears for the poor man andhislittle bunny too, it was so heart breaking.:cry2


----------



## Hollie

That video is lovely... 

Could someone please add my Duke Dandelion to the list? He passed overat the end of November.  Still missing his cheeky personality!


----------



## Pipp

Oh Hollie, I'm so sorry Duke Dandelion wasmissed, he was one of my saddest passings, as soon as I saw you online, I realized he was missing. :cry2 







Really sorry. :tears2:

Again, anybunny else missed, please let us know.



sas ink iris:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Aww Pipp, that is so nice of you!!Thanks! Well, I joined right around the time he passed Ithink. I just didn't put him in Rainbow, I'lltakethe pic from my blog and add it here!

Thanks again Pipp.

Sorry for everyone's loss last year, Binkie Free babies! :rainbow:

BunBun, binkie free sweetheart! You were so tough and me and daddy will always love you. :sad:


----------



## bbgrl20

That was such a beautiful clip. Thank you somuch for including my precious baby girl Zoe, my boyfriend and I stillmiss her dearly!!

thank you pipp!ink iris:


----------



## maherwoman

Hey Pipp...where's that thread you posted about George and his bunny? I would love to read about him.


----------



## Bunrab

Hey, its a very touching clip,the songmatches the clip very well too... I cried when watching it...Thanks n thanks for including my bunny Tangtang... I still misses himvery much.... kept comparing him with my current bunny... I neo i'm notsuppose to do tat but somehow..... I missed him too much....


----------



## KimboUNCW1

well i can hear the music but all i see is a black screen...wonder what's wrong?? i wanna watch it


----------



## cookie2006

An absolutely beautiful tribute to so manygorgeous babies. Thank you so much for taking the time to dothis and for adding Cookie, he is missed everyday.

Binky free beautiful babies :rainbow:


----------



## shye

Thank you so much! I cry every time I watch it and then sign off before I can say thank you. Sorry for the late reply, It was absalutly beautiful! Thank you, thank you.

<WBR><WBR><WBR><WBR><WBR><WBR><WBR> Shye



Long night the night befor she passed away.


----------



## Mummel

Thanks for putting Amy on the list and of course that nice video.

I was crying when I saw Amys picture. I still miss her so much.


----------



## tinac

I lost my beautiful girl bella (my avatar) latelast year so i wasnt a member of RO then but i miss her SO much. I gother way too young at 5 weeks and then she contracted pasturella butmanaged to survive  Then when she was about 11mths old she had a jawabcess and underwent surgery which she also recovered from then about 2mths later i checked on her one maorning to find her passed away She was such a fighter and the coolest bun ever! RIPBella, you wont be forgotten


----------



## TumpieRabbit

My condolences to everyone who has lost a bunny.I don't know what the difference is but I have had dogs of mine get hitby a car, die of cancer, and I loved those dogs very much and it hurtalot. But for some reason even though I haven't lost a bunny(thankfully) I just know that it would hurt more, I just don't know whythough. They are both very rewarding pets to have, affection wise andeverything. Anyone feel the same way?


----------



## mira

:bigtears:

Oh..... I can't watch the video, it will set me into one of my depressions. 

I've only ever lost one pet, my dear old hamster Honey Bear, who passedaway of old age at three years of age. When she had started showingsigns of age, I kept pretty cool, denying it all, however, internally,I was in a panic. Thats when I bought Rosie, she helpedmethrough it, so when it was Honey Bear's time to go, I knewshe was loved, and I knew in my heart that she realized that she wassuch a big part of my world (seems silly, I know), and I knew I hadRosie to cuddle when I cried.

I cannot even imagine Rosie passing on... she's one of my best friendsdespite her teenage antics that are less than amusing. Even though suchthings are inevitable, unescapable, we try so hard to forget that thereis always an end.

.... to every one who has everlost their best friend (be is bunny, dog, cat, hamster, fish)... 

:bunnyangel:They are our angels now.


----------



## blue buns

hi everyone,

sorry for all your losses.i've been having such a bad year2 i lost zoe in dec from gi problems causedby,mixing 2 meds that should have never been mix.the eye dr told me togive zoe those pills from her eye surgery.then i lost autumn my big fatpiggy 3 days later.

then to top it all off i read in the newspaper monday that my bestfriend &amp; rabbit breederkaren died on saturday.ididn't even know she wasin the hospital no one called me .i knew shewasn't feeling well she told me last year please don't call,or tellanyone.which i did i sent cards letters prayers.i will miss her alotshe was like a second mom to me my mom's beddridden karen was therewhen my mom couldn't be.i had surgery was so weak my own aunt walkedout on me but karen helped me to eat.any time i was in the er karenwould come or call she was always there.i wish i was there for her toreturn the favor but she told me she didn't want me to worry as i havealot of health problems myself.

michelle


----------



## bunnylady

Hi

Thank you for a wonderful addition to the forum. It is so hard dealingwith the loss of a pet. I just lost my favorite bunny on 4-16-07.Ithappen so fast I am still in shock over it. it happen within 24 hrperiod. His name was big bit he was a flemish giant.I will miss himterribly. He was quite a handful. He was 9 lbs and he was only 5mthsold.

Thank again

Starr:bigtears:


----------



## Flopsy

Flopsy Baby
:hearts
Its hard to believe that today is the one year. I rememberthat horrible day vividly and I can not wait until we are reunited atthe bridge boy.... at the bridge.
[align=center]
[/align]
[align=center]:runningrabbit::rainbow:Binky Free Flops:rainbow::runningrabbit:
[/align][align=center]:rainbow::runningrabbit:Binky Free:runningrabbit::rainbow:[/align]

:sad:Mommy and Brother:apollo: miss you much and send our love. Bye babe.


----------



## Pipp

I remember that day, too. Flopsy wasso special, and I know how much you loved him.:cry4: I had been missing your posts, you hadn't been on forawhile, but wasn't prepared to read that one.(I'min tears thinking about it now). 

He's pain free, but that's never the case for the loved ones left behind. 

Will be thinking of both of you today, Ashley. ink iris:



sas :sad:


----------



## LuvaBun

Yes, I remember too . Flopsy touched so many hearts, he was such a character. I can't believe that it has been a year!!!

Thinking of you

Jan


----------

